# Moose population of the UP



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I answered my own question.

There are less than a 1000 moose in the UP according to the dnr.

I didn't even know there was a moose population in the UP.

My buddy just got back from a vacation up near TEQ falls.

He got a pic of a young bull.

I'll post some pic's tomorrow.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

lol...you mean you have never been to Newberry...the "Moose Capital of Michigan".. 

I don't know what the population is, but the moose are in that area around the falls.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

No I had no idea.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I don't think they have a handle on the population.
A few years they figured out that there were a lot less than than they thought.
We were supposed to have a huntable population by now.
The moose were helicoptered in from Canada. They dispersed a lot more than they thought they would and there were not enough males to find the females for breeding. So they brought in more males.
There is a breeding pop.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

INFO.
http://www.marquettecountry.org/moose/


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

The moose came from Algonquin Park. They had hoped for numbers of around 5,000 quite some time ago. But they have not thrived like they thought they would. There is quite a bit of confusion as to what the true population is but there is no doubt it's substantialy below what they were hoping. They have no good explanation on why. I use to work for a gentleman who's father was one of the spearhead figures in getting the plants. We would talk about it frequently and look at pictures of the moose dangling from the heli. I have been going to visit Algonquin since I was a kid and was very interested in this project becuase of the connection. I would say for anyone that wants to photograph or view moose go to Algonquin. I've never taken a trip and not seen alot of moose. It's amazing how many are there.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Anyone know if they've gotten on top of the brainworm problem? Curious how that's played into the reintroduction.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I was wondering....has the DNR ever said what the number of animals is, to be a "huntable" population? I wouldn't think we're there yet,but I'm curious how many there needs to be.


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

Sib said:


> Anyone know if they've gotten on top of the brainworm problem? Curious how that's played into the reintroduction.


No. The brainworm problem is not under control. This has been the biggest impediment of the Moose population's expansion. I was actually threatened to be thrown-out (I'm exaggerating here) from the Management Forum for suggesting that maybe...just maybe...the thinning deer herd in the UP would be a blessing in disguise for the Moose Population. Well, I was tried, and convicted of heresey on the spot and lets just say I let it go as it was obvious it was about 30 to 1 (against me) :lol: .


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Bwana said:


> No. The brainworm problem is not under control. This has been the biggest impediment of the Moose population's expansion. I was actually threatened to be thrown-out (I'm exaggerating here) from the Management Forum for suggesting that maybe...just maybe...the thinning deer herd in the UP would be a blessing in disguise for the Moose Population. Well, I was tried, and convicted of heresey on the spot and lets just say I let it go as it was obvious it was about 30 to 1 (against me) :lol: .


Well, there you go trying to inject some facts into the debate. :lol: I missed that lil debate, but think you were standing on some firm ground. The correlation between moose with brainworm and deer is well documented, well enough documented that two of us saw it anyways, lol.


----------



## SteveS (Mar 6, 2003)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> lol...you mean you have never been to Newberry...the "Moose Capital of Michigan"..


...or Michigamme, "where the moose run loose."


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

We saw moose tracks while hunting bear over by Wakefield. My brother had property near Newberry and there were always moose tracks going up and down the two tracks but never actually saw one the times were were up that way. I also understand there is a good size herd around the Craig Lake area as well. heck, their all over the place up there! :yikes:


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

SteveS said:


> ...or Michigamme, "where the moose run loose."


about time someone made sence around here


----------



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

I seen a moose while fishin on little brevort lake in mackinac county, not that far from St.Ignace. My uncle has them in his back yard in kenton also.


----------



## Trekker (Jun 16, 2005)

Are there any Moose on Drummond Island?


----------



## AceMcbanon (Apr 2, 2003)

I got to go see a moose for a few days in a row right down the road

http://www.miningjournal.net/news/story/061202005_new01-n0601.asp


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't have any facts about the brainworm problem but ten years ago I saw some moose and more then a few tracks in south Houghton county. 3 years ago I found a set of tracks and a pile of feces in another location. I emailed someone from the DNR for a moose sighting form [because I could not upload the form] and when I told them the area they actually asked if I could send in the picture. It sounded to me that the person was suprised there were moose in that area. I hiked around heavy in that area and that was all the sign I found. 100 times less then 10 years previous so I would expect brainworm had something to do with that.​


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

My wifes grandmother spotted a moose on her property in southern Keweenaw county. When she told me I kind of hinted around that it was maybe just a big doe. Thought she was going to smack me, saying I've lived up here for 70 years I ought to know what a deer looks like. I have also found moose feces while stream fishing. And that was out towards the keweenaw point. I was not sure about what it was, be when I asked my father about it (retired CO) he further described it and said it was from a moose. I have never had a chance to see one with my own 2 eyes, but someday.

Dan


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Where's them Pics McCoy?  

That IS my dream Hunt. Alaskan Moose with a bow. Be nice to get some practice local


----------



## luv 2 bowhunt (Mar 27, 2005)

Steadily increasing WOLF numbers:
Declining Moose and Deer numbers:
HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmm!


----------

